# Gh Booster ?



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am officially switching to EI dosing and am wondering how much gh booster to add as well? This is a 90 gallon high tech with press. CO2. I will be starting at a lower dose level of 3/4 KNO3 3x a week and 1/4 of both KH2PO4 and CSM + B 3x a week. Any suggestions or help would be great.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

the amount of GH booster will depend on how much you want to raise GH.
what's your water source? Do you know the hardness? What is your target GH?

16 grams (a tablespoon) of most mixes will raise the hardness of 20Gallons by 3 degrees


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Full RO because i have discus. I got the directions wet not too long ago and dont have the instructions for the gh test. Is 3 drops correct and what is it from there? What is a good range with discus? do i even want to add this?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

product from an RO unit should be close to zero GH (hopefully)
so it boils down to what hardness you want to keep the discus at.

sorry, but I do not have or use test kits and cant help there. 
when you change water, reconstitute the amount you add back to the tank.
40G of water in, add enough GH booster to bring 40G of water to the desired hardness.
not much need to test (my opinion), if your RO product is known and you are consistent 
with dosing and water changes. The discus will like stability as much as any number 
on a tester or color on a test kit.

I don't keep the discus anymore, but when I did - it was at GH3 to GH4. 
Always estimated, I never did measure GH of the aquarium. 
My water change was with RO and that made dosing simple and consistent. 
I did test pH a lot back then, and used a pH controller for CO2 injection. 
I've stopped that silliness long ago  but to each his own and good luck!

this was a long time ago, but I dug out a pic of my discus tank.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

ashappard said:


> this was a long time ago, but I dug out a pic of my discus tank.


I'm sorry to highjack this thread but I'm impressed! How did you keep your Alternanthera reineckii pruned down into those tiny shrubs? Mine grow like wildfire reverting to the emersed variant when they reach the surface. Cutting them back leaves a bare look and they only grow back the same way? I use them in my background.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

if I remember correctly Ray, it was top-n-replant to manage the little patches of Alternanthera. The R.rotundifolia was a constant pruning issue also. eventually I let it and the glosso take over the tank.


----------

